# Bark Collar



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Which is the best bark collar? Does anyone have anything that compares to TT?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Which is the best bark collar? Does anyone have anything that compares to TT?



We own and use both TT Bark Limiters (older Model) and Sportdog SBC-18 (Deluxe) and both work well. I've got some experience with (very little) the New TT bark collars and my clients biggest complaints is that they can't program them. In fact, I've had to program for a couple of them. I really like the simplicity of the Sportdog Deluxe collars and the fact that they have 2 sensors, an audio sensor and a vibration sensor and both sensors must be tripped to give the correction (No head shaking, no dog in the next run will set them off). The SBC 18 has 3 levels that you can set and 6 sub levels per level that automatically adjust to deter barking (it increases until the barking stops). The SBC 18 is also priced less and smaller than the TT bark collars. 
Check them out at http://www.sportdog.net/
Cray


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

*New TT bark limiter*

I have had one for about a month now and am happy with it. I have had very little noise from My lab since using it. I have not seen the problems Cray is talking to about programing it, but for once instead of trying to figure it out on my own I read the directions (new concept for me! :lol: )

I do like the sleep mode which shuts off the unit when there is no movement (for a period of time) to retain battery power. 

Have used Inotek and disliked and the "Citronella spray collar" which I liked but is not very durable for an outside dog.

Steve


----------

